# 11/13/11 @ noon - New England Frog Group



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Hey folks,

Our fall NEFG meet up will be on Sunday, November 13 from 12-4pm in Brookline, MA. If weather permits, I'll have the grill going. If not, pizza and whatever folks wish to bring. 

Should also have a great selection of frogs available. Looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

O. pumilio ‘El Dorado’ (SNDF 09) Proven

A. pepperi ‘Abiseo’ – 3.1 adult group just reaching maturity. Handpicked and gorgeous. 

A. pepperi ‘Orange’ – froglets, juveniles

Mantella ebenaui – froglets

E. anthonyi ‘Pasaje-Sarajunga’ (Tor line) – froglets, adult group (proven)

A. bassleri ‘Sapasoa’ or Black (froglets-juveniles)

P. aurotaenia ‘wideband’ froglets

Also the frogs advertised by Shawn (sports doc) should be able to be delivered as well.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

As part of scaling down a bit I will have the following available. Please email me if interested/for prices. Good deals for local individuals interested in working with these. 

Ameerega pepperi ‘Abiseo’ – 3.1 adult group 
Ameerega pepperi ‘Orange’ – juveniles (have to check on #)
Ameerega bassleri ‘Tarapoto’ or “Yellow” – juveniles, local only
Ameerega bassleri ‘Sapasoa’ or “Black” – few juveniles available
Phyllobates bicolor ‘Gold’ – 1.1 pair 
Phyllobates vittatus – 2.1 proven pair with offspring
E. anthonyi ‘Pasaje Sarajunga’ - breeding group, froglets
Dendrobates auratus ‘Panama’ – some subs, near adults available
Dendrobates auratus ‘Highland’ – extra adult female
Mantella ebenaui – breeding group with offspring, fantastic call
Oophaga pumilio ‘El Dorado’ – 1.1 proven pair
Dendrobates leucomelas – 1.1 proven pair


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Hey folks,

Just a reminder for Sunday’s NEFG fall meeting and barbecue. The meeting will start at 12pm (please don’t arrive earlier than 12pm ….I’m talking to you, Bill ) and run until about 4PM (unless folks are really chatty). 

Since it looks like the weather is going to be quite nice for this time of year (high 50s/low 60s F) I am going to plan to have the grill going with burgers, brats/hotdogs, etc. beginning around 1pm or so. I will also have some beer and soft drinks. However, I would be grateful if attendees could bring along chips, soda, cookies, beer, etc. 

As those of you that attended last year may recall, we don’t have much room in the apartment so please refrain from bringing along large items (ie. tanks, etc) that aren’t spoken for or that need to be kept indoors. If you plan to bring along something that needs to be kept inside for the duration, shoot me an email and I will clear space in the backroom for you. As for parking, there should be plenty of street parking available. 

Since we are getting close I also need a realistic head count. Please shoot me a PM if you plan to attend and I will respond back with my address and mobile number (some things shouldn’t be all over the interweb). Otherwise, we should be good to go. 

Anything I’m forgetting?


----------

